# Has 2011



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

clintonbemrose said:


> 1 vender specializing in Top Bar Hives and 2 great classes on doing top bar hives.


And I had the privilege of helping load Clint's new top bar hive into his car...


----------

